# Money Alert Text



## evelynn (13 Dec 2006)

Hi All,
I have just recieved a "Money Alert" text, no number just came in under that. It says:-
"This is an important message-please call us on 1800 number as soon as you recieve this text"Anyone have any idea what its all about??? Has to be some kinda scam.
Thanks in advance
Evelynn


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Dec 2006)

Have you checked out the number with [broken link removed] ?


----------



## Satanta (13 Dec 2006)

evelynn said:


> Has to be some kinda scam.


Well, you answered your own question on this one.

Can't say I've heard of this before but they change scams all the time to keep them catching people. No possible reason for you to call a 1800 number from an un solicited text with no attempt at verification.

Delete it and pass on the warning to family and friends.
(Even better, notify your service provider and provide them with the full details recieved [including date and time])


----------



## evelynn (13 Dec 2006)

Many Thanks CCOVICH and SATANTA intend to do both.
Evelynn


----------

